
Beer and Icecream Diet - wmwong
http://astro.berkeley.edu/~gmarcy/thermal/tpteacher/jokes/icecream.html
======
CaveTech
Article is misleading based on units. Food is in kCal, but the calories being
calculated for temperature are just normal cals. Enjoy burning 6 calories from
your 1200 calorie desert.

~~~
bunderbunder
That's intentional. Couldn't help but notice that "/jokes/" appears in the
URL.

~~~
hackermom
I think the joke itself is the theory presented, not the fact that the author
has no clue what so ever about energy in food being counted in thousands of
calories. This is a very common misconception in the USA, where they insist on
using the notion of Calories (note the capitalization), confusing them with
calories, instead of going metric like the rest of the world by saying kcal to
avoid being one thousand times off.

~~~
Isp0rk
This is the point of the joke; except they screwed it up. They should have
used Calorie whenever they meant kcal and not done so much math for the reader
so that it would be true rather than false which it is because of the sure
aforementioned reasons. good joke, bad delivery.

------
nazgulnarsil
This is like the old joke about freshmen in physics who can't do dimensional
analysis. Your car was going 32kg per hour?

~~~
hugh3
32 kg an hour? I used to have an Alfa Romeo which rusted that fast.

------
dmethvin
Digg, Reddit, and now Hacker News.

------
petercooper
_Allowing for the 1,200 latent calories in the dessert, the net calorie loss
is approximately 5,000 calories._

I'd love to know which 6 oz ice cream dessert has only 1200 gram calories in
it(!) :-)

~~~
groovy2shoes
Right? And the calories on the label are actually kilogram calories!

